# Throat Operation



## Beathard (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm going to be operated on in the morning for a constricted esophagus. Have to say I'm a little scared. They say it should be no problem. Might not be on the forums tomorrow night.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 20, 2011)

You will do fine brother.  Just trust in your maker and hold your family and friends close to your heart.  After a day or so you will be back on your level and looking forward to a beautiful spring.  And, the big plus, this constricted esophagus will be a memory.  

I'll be back at the office, busy, going to a few meetings tomorrow.  I'll say a little prayer for you and think about you several times.  You multiply that by all the people who will be wishing you well ... you should then know you are going to do just fine.


God bless you brother and get on your feet soon.  I love the back-and-forth on The Name Game.  We'll keep the thread live for you until you get back.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 21, 2011)

You'll be in our prayers my Brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 21, 2011)

Sending prayers your way!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 21, 2011)

You'll be in my prayers Brother!


----------



## Beathard (Feb 21, 2011)

Gown on.  IV in. I guess it's to late to run away.

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------

I just want to go to lodge tonight.  It is th DDGM official visit.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 21, 2011)

It's not too late to run away, just the gown and IV may slow you down a bit.


----------



## Martin O (Feb 21, 2011)

Praying for a quick recovery Brother


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 21, 2011)

May you be held in God's arms as you go thru this procedure....


----------



## Beathard (Feb 21, 2011)

Came out of procedure. Tired and throat is sore. On milkshakes for a couple of days. They did a biopsy but they think it is bad reflux mot cancer. I plan on being a very quite member at lodge tonight.

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------

Thank you for the good thoughts.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 21, 2011)

Brother Beathard, Take it easy and know you will remain in my prayers.. Good to hear you came thru it and I too hope it is just bad reflux....


----------



## MikeMay (Feb 22, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Came out of procedure. Tired and throat is sore. On milkshakes for a couple of days. They did a biopsy but they think it is bad reflux mot cancer. I plan on being a very quite member at lodge tonight.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------
> 
> Thank you for the good thoughts.


 
We'll take reflux any day over the alternative! :thumbup:  Glad to hear all is well and continued prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 25, 2011)

What is the latest brother?  You've got to be growing tired of milkshakes by now.  I'd say, you probably won't want to look at one for a couple of years after this.

Let us know how you are feeling?


----------



## Beathard (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally able to eat normal food. Shakes are very unwanted at this point. Biopsy came back and the is no cancer. They have me on acid reflux meds and told me to lose weight.   Over all, I'm pretty much back to normal. Thanks for asking.


----------



## SC Heston (Feb 26, 2011)

Excellent news regarding the biopsy!


----------



## Brethren Taylor UK (Feb 26, 2011)

I've had reflux for years and as long as I keep clear of my trigger foods all is well.

I find red meat, white bread and red wine affect it adversely and now mainly eat fish, vegetables and fruit along with plenty of water.

I hope you stay healthy my brother.

Kindest regards from the UK

Brethren Taylor


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 26, 2011)

So Mote it be!

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




Brethren Taylor UK said:


> I find red meat, white bread and red wine affect it adversely and now mainly eat fish, vegetables and fruit along with plenty of water.



I pretty much eat the same.  Haven't eaten white bread in I don't know how many years, mostly a taste preference.  Veggies and fruit all the time and red meat three, four times a year.  Still trying to kick the sweets and starches habit.


----------

